# Fake Britain : Kigtropin



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone just watched BBC1 Fake Britain? Just backs up what we all know but another confirmation why to avoid the Kigs lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol Did it show the Kigs on it?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Easy to fake kigs :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

What?

kigs are ****?

Well I never LMAO


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Did it show nothing in them?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

why do people even buy kigs?


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> why do people even buy kigs?


Because they're cheap.

It doesn't help when reputable online sources are knocking them out at rock bottom prices and claiming to be 100% genuine. Cnuts.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i bought kigs once,

each jab felt like a bee sting lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I missed this, does anyone actually know what was in the vials then ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> I missed this, does anyone actually know what was in the vials then ?


probably solidified spunk lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> probably solidified spunk lol


Blew possibly £700 on this sh*t when it first hit the scene.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Milky said:


> Blew possibly £700 on this sh*t when it first hit the scene.


I almost did last week too lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> Blew possibly £700 on this sh*t when it first hit the scene.


dont feel bad mate, huntinground blew alot more than that on the cr4p lol, he buys b y the tonne


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> dont feel bad mate, huntinground blew alot more than that on the cr4p lol, he buys b y the tonne


Haahaa, blew 400 on it, binned the source now, fcker


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I almost did last week too lol.


that's why u should stick to hyge


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> that's why u should stick to hyge


I have a load of Hyge In my cupboard and not sure about that either TBH.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> I have a load of Hyge In my cupboard and not sure about that either TBH.


I think it's the best value for money. Simplexx etc is RIDICULOUSLY priced.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have a load of Hyge In my cupboard and not sure about that either TBH.


Why not mate? Is it the original hygs?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> I think it's the best value for money. Simplexx etc is RIDICULOUSLY priced.


Possibly if it is what it says it is.



Hotdog147 said:


> Why not mate? Is it the original hygs?


Not got a clue mate, come in Hyge boxes all nice and tidy.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Milky said:


> Possibly if it is what it says it is.
> 
> Not got a clue mate, come in Hyge boxes all nice and tidy.


Yeah depends if u have a good source then. Everyone knows theres a lot of fakes. but as hotdog said... the originals u cant go wrong with.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah depends if u have a good source then. Everyone knows theres a lot of fakes. but as hotdog said... the originals u cant go wrong with.


With all due respect everyone was convinced Kigs were ok, just the odd batch blah blah blah, and as for a " good source " hell everyone thinks they have a good source, l mean what kind of self respecting drug dealer would fire out fake sh*te just to turn a massive profit out of people ??

Me, personally l trust NO HGH, don't care where its from or what it is, bottom line is for me unless you pump loads into yourself and you get CTS then you may as well be using baking powder.

VERY expensive risk IMO.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Its a bit of a mine field when looking to buy hgh - everyone claiming its the originals but would never actually know unless you got it tested.

if there was a cheap way to get it tested I would.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Its a bit of a mine field when looking to buy hgh - everyone claiming its the originals but would never actually know unless you got it tested.
> 
> if there was a cheap way to get it tested I would.


Me too.

TBH mate as well l saw more results from Peptides than GH.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> Me too.
> 
> TBH mate as well l saw more results from Peptides than GH.


Yes I'll second that! I need to have an affair with a doctor who can write me a prescription for pharma hgh.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Yes I'll second that! I need to have an affair with a doctor who can write me a prescription for pharma hgh.


Hell yeah !!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

That's exactly why I wouldn't touch any hgh as its faked like fuk mostly.

For me I rather take the chance with peps..and even at that I wont be buying anymore once I finish the course

The joys of the black market


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

I'd steer clear from all that Chinese tut if I were you. I've used the 3 different types of hyge and kigtropin and I wish I hadn't wasted my cash on any of it.

Then I ran Pfizer genotropin for a few months until it began costing me an arm and leg and honestly I wouldn't even think about going near that other crap again.

Just a shame it costs so much. Unless I can afford a pharma product, I'll carry on giving GH a miss.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Possibly if it is what it says it is.
> 
> Not got a clue mate, come in Hyge boxes all nice and tidy.


Well there is a way to tell the difference between the few that are floating about, if you want to then stick up a pic...

The originals have no hologram logo and should NOT list a website, should just say hygene on the box...come in 25 x 8iu vials

But anyway, it's probably the most overrated and expensive drug in BB so your cash is better spent elsewhere! Or saved! Lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Yes I'll second that! I need to have an affair with a doctor who can write me a prescription for pharma hgh.


Unfortunately docs aren't allowed to write prescriptions for family or partners....But I guess you actually knew that


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

guy at my gym buys hgh of a dwarf he met at bodypower lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well there is a way to tell the difference between the few that are floating about, if you want to then stick up a pic...
> 
> The originals have no hologram logo and should NOT list a website, should just say hygene on the box...come in 25 x 8iu vials
> 
> But anyway, it's probably the most overrated and expensive drug in BB so your cash is better spent elsewhere! Or saved! Lol


Boxes are long gone mate and TBRH l don't care what is in them, there not important, totally agree tho, overated and over used by people who really shouldn't be usng them.


----------



## Ben-Joe (Jul 22, 2013)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well there is a way to tell the difference between the few that are floating about, if you want to then stick up a pic...
> 
> The originals have no hologram logo and should NOT list a website, should just say hygene on the box...come in 25 x 8iu vials


There are other things which need to be taken into consideration as well such as storage of the product. Somatropin even in powder form needs to be kept refrigerated at a certain temperature for as long as possible.

As hygetropin is imported from china, I wonder just how well it's stored before it even makes it's way over here. I am told that it's supposed to be transported in containers with ice packs but how true is this?

Even if that is true, how can you tell if your source has been storing it correctly? He may tell you that he keeps it in a cold room or fridge but how do you know this for sure?

If it's not stored properly and is exposed to heat for a lengthy period it will affect it's potency, which explains why people report good and bad batches.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Unfortunately docs aren't allowed to write prescriptions for family or partners....But I guess you actually knew that


I did, and if it was an affair I wouldnt have any link to the person other than entering their dungeon after dark


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv used loads of different hyges including the so called originals and for the last few years theyv all been crap IMO. kigs rips etc all crap too. i would only use pharma from now on like the Ukrainian jins which is the only affordable pharma that i know of


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

the Ukrainian Jins are now said to be contaminated! its onto the Pfizer pens now for me!! not sure how long il be able to afford it for tho


----------

